# Where to buy car seat covers



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

My wife has a tweety bird fixation (please don't judge) and wants a tweety seat cover set for her car. I've looked on Amazon and eBay, but I am wondering whether there are any auto accessory shops in Dubai that stock such items.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I saw these on ebay?

Tweety Bird Seat Covers | eBay


----------

